# Which controller is better for PC: XBOX Controller or Dual Shock 3



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Actually I wanna buy a controller for my PC. Which controller should I buy?

Please take in consideration he following:
1) Better for gaming 
2) Better compatibility with PC
3) Life of controller joysticks on buttons
4) Cost

Also tell me, for where can I get the controller.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 7, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Actually I wanna buy a controller for my PC. Which controller should I buy?
> 
> Please take in consideration he following:
> 1) Better for gaming
> ...




Hi,

i have an Xbox360, and plan to either buy a wireless controller receiver for PC to be used with the controller, or a separate X360 controller for the PC.

the feel of an Xbox 360 controller is more 'sturdy' and 'firm' (i know as i have a PS3 too). if you play a lot of shooters, you should definitely buy the Xbox controller. you may also use PS3 controller with the PC (though its not officially supported) through the use of some 3rd party drivers. so pointwise :

1. Xbox 360 controller
2. Xbox 360 controller
3. the joysticks of the Xbox 360 controller show signs of wear on the top-engravings after a use of more than 1.5-2 yrs (ofcourse depends on your frequency of usage), but that should be least of your concern, as the buttons as well as joystick dont feel 'loose' or 'cheapish' as those on the PS3 ones, and are near-perfect for decent use.
4. the Xbox ones, you'll get the wireless ones for about 2.5-2.7k, while the wired ones are ~1.5-1.6k, may be a little lesser if you use discount coupons online. you may also want to check out the following website, which is based in hong kong, and has got cheaper rates, with no shipping charges :

Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - Worldwide Free Shipping - DealExtreme

again, there are some gamepads from logitech, saitek, etc, but i cant comment on them as have never used either of those, but i've read generally good feedback about them. 


also, on a side-note, would you want a gamepad like the razer/belkin nostromo :

Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad | RazerStore

Belkin n52te F8GFPC200

(though getting used to one of these might be difficult initially)

let us know if in some doubt


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanx


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm using an extra xbox360 controller with my PC without any problem whatsoever.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

+1 for the XBOX 360 Wireless Controller. You won't regret your decision at all. Go for it!


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

OP get the xbox controller after discount from homeshop18, will cost you around Rs. ~1000

Use this to avail the discount and black controller

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142233-xbox-360-controller-pc-racing-games.html#post1423153


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2011)

Using xbox controller and what a world of difference it has made to FIFA.  I too ordered from Homeshop18 with the discount coupon.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, driving in NFS HP 2010 is a breeze. Worked like a charm in Darksider, which otherwise would have been a key pounding frenzy with sore fingers.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a no brainer. The Xbox controller for windows ofcourse.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2011)

OP cant have any confusion what-so-ever now


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 10, 2011)

i remember reading that XBOX 360 Controller is the best console controller ever made
it's the most comfortable


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> i remember reading that XBOX 360 Controller is the best console controller aver made
> it's the most comfortable



you've read it all !


----------



## enkay3987 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just wanted to confirm if a wireless receiver needs to be seperately bought with a wireless xbox controller. How much will the both the things cost?


----------

